# Postfix problem

## Alex Huth

Hi guys!

My postfix is making trouble. I get Mails by fetchmail from a pop account and the MTA push this into /var/spool/mail. It works fine till yesterday.

Now I get the following errors in the messages:

process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 4491 killed by signal 11

                                         bad command startup -throtteling

When he fetches mail I get the following:

premature end-of-input from private/local

status-deferred (unknown mail transport error)

What happened last night is a "emerge -u world". I didn´t stop the services during this operation.

Please help me!!!

Thanx

So long ....

Alex Huth

----------

## delta407

What are your optimization settings? Part of postfix is dying with a signal 11, which is caused by a stray pointer; half the time it's a problem with the code, the other half it's a problem with the optimizations.

Also, try emerging an earlier version (see /usr/portage/net-mail/postfix/ for the available version, and emerge postfix-version will install it again).

----------

## ejlinux

I have an almost same problem as you with the postfix. It brokes after I had run emerge -u kde which update my kde from 3.0.1 to 3.0.2 and also upgrade some other packages. The error messages are almost the same as yours. Now I fixed the problem by run emerge -u system and then emerge postfix again. Actually I unmerge postfix first then emerged it with the lastest version. Now I can use mutt to send and receive mail again.

----------

